# EU blue card requierments



## Mrso92 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello to all.

First of all, I want to mention that I have been working in Italy by "tirocinio" visa and that I did not have any problems in retrieving it, it was a painless procedure.

Can you please tell me whether or not masters degree is required in order to obtain it?


Thanks


----------

